# Next Emersed, starting from the beginning



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

Here is my list of plants, the first step is to identify which ones can be grown emersed. Did I get them right and the ones with ???, will they grow emersed?
Also, of all the listed plants, which ones would you say will be fun try to try and should be easy enough for a beginner?
........................................................................ Emersed
Ludwigia repens (Primrose)..........................................Yes
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' (Sunset Hygro).........	Yes
Hygrophila difformis (Wisteria).....................................Yes
Ceratopteris thalictroides ( Water Sprite)......................???
Vallisneria americana v. 'Biwaensis' (Corkscrew Vals).......	No
Cryptocoryne wendtii var. red.................................... Yes
Cryptocoryne x willisii "Lucens"................................... Yes
Cryptocoryne beckettii................................................Yes
Anubias barteri v. 'NANA'............................................ Yes
Myriophyllum pinnatum common milfoil, green foxtail........	?Yes?
Hemianthus callitrichoides.......................................... Yes
Echinodorus x barthii Red Melon Sword	........................ Yes
Rotala rotundifolia.................................................... Yes
Ammannia Senegalensis.............................................?Yes?
Micranthemum umbrosum (Baby Tears)......................... Yes
Cabomba Carolina......................................................No

I already have been told that Profile Aquatic soil will work so I have the substrate. The lighting is 55 watts total over what will be 2 plastic shoeboxes. Nutrients will be a diluted normal dosing regiment of CSM+B,
KNO3, and MgSO4. Any suggestions as to what to change this time if anything? 

Will post first pictures as soon as I decide which plants to use, well which ones you help me choose.


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Will work fine. Plantfinder also identify what plants can be grown emersed and which one can't, save some time.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi, 
yes, Vallisneria and Cabomba are true aquatics and not able to develop terrestrial forms. 
Water Sprite grows emersed very well, the aerial leaves develop a different shape. Also Ammannia is an amphibious plant and blooms when it gets enough light. 
I don't have experience with Myriophyllum pinnatum, but descriptions and pictures show that this species can develop aerial shoots with entire leaves: PLANTS Profile for Myriophyllum pinnatum (cutleaf watermilfoil) | USDA PLANTS


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

I lookedup the plants and the ones with ??? or ?yes? were ones I didn't find or didn't find the specific one. 

I am leaning more and more toward a 10 gallon tank or two 5 gallon tanks for my setup just for room to try more species. I might try one with high water levels for the ammannia and one low with little water for the crypts and then add others as I decide which ones. Might just let the ammannia grow emersed in the fish tanks if I decide on the aquascape there. Also going to let the cabomba grow flowers if it decides to. It is brand new but it already looks a lot thicker than it was from one I got it from. 

Anyone have thughts on which plants to do in the setups? I am going to do 2 of them so that if one crashes the other will hopefully make it. 

The ammannia is in it's emersed form although I have it submerged right now so I either need to take it out and let it grow emersed or I need to change it to submerged and let it grow emersed as it reaches and leaves the top of the tank.


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

As for growing the plants in a 10 gallon tank. I want to set it up about 3/4 full with water, a powerhead for circulation and let those plants that will, grow out the top. This keeps them well fed underwater with regular dosing and the substrate mulm from what fish I put in there. I want to try ammannia and a few other this way but I have no clue which ones will grow this way the best. I want try a select few because a 10 gallon is not a lot of room for full grown plants coming out the top. Maybe the primrose, rotala and the Ammannia but ideas are needed because I don't just don't know which ones to choose from my list.


----------

